# Turning Black Reach into viable armies



## Red Orc

Right, there's now loads of this stuff around, the parts of the 'how to use Black Reach project'.

The purpose of this thread is quite simple: how to build on the forces in the Black Reach box to make a - or rather 2 - viable armies.

Suggestions please - obviously, you don't have to suggest ways of building both armies, though you can if you wish.

Thanks ladies and gentlemen!

:appreciative cyclops:


----------



## TheKingElessar

Adding two Rhinos to a pair of AoBR boxes Marine contingetns makes, IMO, a quite decent beginner Marine army, despite LTC.

The Orks, IMO, are far better not used...Shoota Boyz >>> Slugga Boyz, and the nob Models, while okay, are inferior to the boxset, and have no weapon options. 
The Death Koptas are awesome though, but not that good in game terms. I would NOT recommend starting an Ork army from this box. 

:king:


----------



## mgtymouze

Here is a thought. Pick up a space marine captain in termi armor and call him Belail. Use 2 black reach sets and you now have 4 troop choices for a Dark Angels army.


----------



## Helvron

for the Orks add a like two more mobs of boyz, a storm boyz mob, a warboss box(not the one from the Set) a couple of mega armored nobz, a Trukk, and a Wierd boy to get another Waagh. oh yeah and after that my advise is MOAR BOYZ!!!!!!!!!

Sm, get some Assault Termies, some assualt marines, and a devistator squad, and a Dread Box(not set Dread, no damn weap choices...)


----------



## Barnster

pick up the respective battleforces, AoBR is a cheap way to get some basic infantry which for the most part you'll use. I know I'd pick another one if i could get rid of the orks

for the marines then you could add a drop pod a termi box to get the weapons upgrades and maybe a devestator box to get a squad and the spare HWs, then change as you want to play maybe add a ravenwing battleforce and go biking or a predator or whirlwind 

orks need more boyz then some boyz then some boyz (then get lootas stormboyz kans etc) until you have a right and proper waaagh remember theres never enough boyz if you think you have enough boyz get some more boyz


----------

